# HR10-250 and Caller ID and 6.3A ? Anyone got it working ?



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Caller ID and 6.3A ? Anyone got it working without rebooting Tivo every time Tivo attempts to dial out. I've tried 'em all, same problem. I really miss caller-ID.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

I have caller-id working, sortof. I have 4 Tivos, 3 on 6.3a and an HDVR2 on 6.2.

I'm running ncidd server on one HD-Tivo and the other 3 Tivos are clients. This worked perfectly before 6.3a Now I get the amber light on the 6.3a HD-Tivos ncidd clients and random reboots. I have tried every fix posted, I think. I am running the new fakecall without the bloat, 0.66 of ncidd and tried various other troubleshooting suggestions. Nothing seems to keep the HD-Tivo clients from randomly rebooting. Caller-ID works, the server is stable and my trusty HDVR2 works fine.

I'm giving up on the client stuff and and going to run phone lines to the other HD-Tivos and run them as servers.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

That's the problem I am talking about. I don't consider random reboots "working".


tall1 said:


> I have caller-id working, sortof. I have 4 Tivos, 3 on 6.3a and an HDVR2 on 6.2.
> 
> I'm running ncidd server on one HD-Tivo and the other 3 Tivos are clients. This worked perfectly before 6.3a Now I get the amber light on the 6.3a HD-Tivos ncidd clients and random reboots. I have tried every fix posted, I think. I am running the new fakecall without the bloat, 0.66 of ncidd and tried various other troubleshooting suggestions. Nothing seems to keep the HD-Tivo clients from randomly rebooting. Caller-ID works, the server is stable and my trusty HDVR2 works fine.
> 
> I'm giving up on the client stuff and and going to run phone lines to the other HD-Tivos and run them as servers.


----------



## 100Tbps (May 12, 2006)

MisterEd said:


> Caller ID and 6.3A ? Anyone got it working without rebooting Tivo every time Tivo attempts to dial out. I've tried 'em all, same problem. I really miss caller-ID.


I can't the caller-id working, so maybe you're not missing much. I've tried caller-id directly on the unit (so, server + client) and as an NCID client served by my SD unit (which works just fine). Either way, all things work after a reboot, and at some point caller-id stops working. I don't have random reboots.

I posted some questions here and no one responded, so I posted in DDB, followed the advice, and unfortunately had the same results even after updgrading things and making additional changes. I'm sure if I could stop and start something every few hours via cron I could resolve it, but that's beyond my knowledge - so I'm living with it configured and not working properly.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

MisterEd said:


> That's the problem I am talking about. I don't consider random reboots "working".


It's working if I run each Tivo as a server with a phone line attached. If I run caller-ID as a client, I experience the reboots. Now I have no reboots and caller-ID works fine since eliminating the clients. It sounds like you don't even have the server part "working" without rebooting.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

So you say when you run server only you get no reboots at all? Hmmm, what is your command line for starting the SERVER? ..... TIA


tall1 said:


> It's working if I run each Tivo as a server with a phone line attached. If I run caller-ID as a client, I experience the reboots. Now I have no reboots and caller-ID works fine since eliminating the clients. It sounds like you don't even have the server part "working" without rebooting.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

in author:

# starting NCID CallerID
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &

Make sure you have the latest fakecall.tcl installed. I read that had a modem conflict with ncidd. Good luck.


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

tall1 said:


> Make sure you have the latest fakecall.tcl installed. I read that had a modem conflict with ncidd. Good luck.


I have posted about this (insalling the new fakecall.tcl) in another thread, with no luck on directions.

How exactly do you install the new fakecall.tcl?

thanks


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

That's exactly what I have but I'm not sure where to find t he latest fakecall. I see so many versions posted in various messages it's hard to tell. How often do you run fakecall via cron? 1x a day? 10x ?

Thanks
Ed 


tall1 said:


> in author:
> 
> # starting NCID CallerID
> cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
> ...


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

You want alphawolf's tivotools.tar Google it, 2nd link, post 212. Read the posts after to see how to install and issues.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Well. I just got what I htink is the latest version (seems to be dated dated 9/12) from Tivotools RC2 and ran it. Message says it was sucessful but SYSTEM INFO stll says "call failed."


tall1 said:


> You want alphawolf's tivotools.tar Google it, 2nd link, post 212. Read the posts after to see how to install and issues.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Do you have 0.66 of ncidd installed?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4332210&&#post4332210

Start reading that thread. I eventually got things working by doing the stuff in that thread. Sorry I can't point to anything specific because I made so many changes to try and get this to work but it was the things in that thread that got Caller-ID working. Good luck.


----------



## mskreis (May 9, 2004)

tall1 said:


> Do you have 0.66 of ncidd installed?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4332210&&#post4332210
> 
> Start reading that thread. I eventually got things working by doing the stuff in that thread. Sorry I can't point to anything specific because I made so many changes to try and get this to work but it was the things in that thread that got Caller-ID working. Good luck.


I've read the entire thread but did not find an obvious solution. Anyone get this working yet?

Every time I try to make a call I get a reboot .


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

There seems to be possible explanations but no solutions. Same problem with all the caller-ID programs including Elseed.



mskreis said:


> I've read the entire thread but did not find an obvious solution. Anyone get this working yet?
> 
> Every time I try to make a call I get a reboot .


----------



## mskreis (May 9, 2004)

MisterEd said:


> There seems to be possible explanations but no solutions. Same problem with all the caller-ID programs including Elseed.


OK, thanks. I'm really missing caller ID but will try and wait patiently for a fix.


----------



## mskreis (May 9, 2004)

For what its worth, if I disable making the call over Ethernet my unit does not reboot and Caller ID appears to work. I am not, however, able to make a call via the modem due to a "hardware problem". 

I'm going to live with it like this for now.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

mskreis said:


> For what its worth, if I disable making the call over Ethernet my unit does not reboot and Caller ID appears to work. I am not, however, able to make a call via the modem due to a "hardware problem".
> 
> I'm going to live with it like this for now.


There's really no reason to call in anyway. Some think calling in with a hacked tivo is not a good idea. When the next update comes out, turn off caller-id, then call in to get the update, then disconnect again. The next software update is likely to be the last for the HR10-250.


----------



## CopyCat (Oct 13, 2005)

rbautch said:


> There's really no reason to call in anyway. Some think calling in with a hacked tivo is not a good idea. When the next update comes out, turn off caller-id, then call in to get the update, then disconnect again. The next software update is likely to be the last for the HR10-250.


6.3b is in the stream now


----------

